# New Logisystems on the way...what should I check?



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

voltmatic automaton said:


> With a replacement Logisystems controller to be sent to me I feel I should look at the one common denomiator in each failure... that is my car.


My advice is to locate a more reliable manufacturer. I had to when my LogiSystems loaner failed. I am just one of many on this forum with stories to tell.

A controller is designed to limit current even when motor is at 0 RPM (dead short). I was told the motor could be the problem, but 2 yr later on a Curtis 1231C, the motor is OK with no repairs or mods.

What some do not realize is when a catastrophic failure occurs like this, your friends and onlookers start to back away at a time when we try to encourage EV usage.


----------



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

I would have to agree. While initial enthusiasm for this project was high from family and friends, it simply looks like a huge, expensive blunder with each subsequent failure. 

Not to mention feeling like there must be collosal ineptitude on my part.

Ignoring the chuckles up peoples sleeves is tough, especially when, as you said we are trying to encourage people in the direction of E.V.s

This final replacement WILL BE the final replacement. A refund is really what I wanted but Logisystems had already put it into production when I called.

One more try is all.


----------

